# Need 1 or 2 Custom Shirts



## Paulynices (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay here's the situation,
I don't know if I'm in the right place or even on the right website but I have a design for a T-Shirt that I want made and would only want 1 or 2 of them. What's the best economical way to do this and have a decent quality t shirt made?

Thanks

Design: (Design would be on the left side of the shirt and wrap from front to back. The black in the design would be the shirt)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

Look into "DTG Printing" google that with your city, you should find someone that can handle 2 shirt orders; as to wether a business I have never heard of can print wrap around also, you would need to ask them. Good luck!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Apparel vinyl. Figure someone will charge you $18 per shirt with the shirt included.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Contact me I can help you out at a reasonable cost

[email protected]


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Your box is full. Feel free to message me.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

binki said:


> Apparel vinyl. Figure someone will charge you $18 per shirt with the shirt included.


How do you wrap front to back with vinyl?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> How do you wrap front to back with vinyl?


that where the $18 comes from...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> that where the $18 comes from...


 Touche  I guess if I want to learn how, at some point I will have to start a new thread asking how.


----------



## ladibug21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just load the shirt on its side on a heat press. Really easy with a threadable press.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

ladibug21 said:


> Just load the shirt on its side on a heat press. Really easy with a threadable press.


That sounds easy if it is just the side. But to do a design wrapped from front to back it still doesn't sound easy. The vinyl is on the backing, do you press front of it, shift the shirt to the side, press side, shift to back press the back and then peel it all off? 

Thanks


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> That sounds easy if it is just the side. But to do a design wrapped from front to back it still doesn't sound easy. The vinyl is on the backing, do you press front of it, shift the shirt to the side, press side, shift to back press the back and then peel it all off?
> 
> Thanks


Start a new thread..IMHO


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Louie2010 said:


> How do you wrap front to back with vinyl?


lay the shirt on its side. you can wrap all the way around if you press more than once.


----------

